# Is there a stable ROM out there?



## HasNoClue (Jul 31, 2012)

I've been searching and searching for a stable gingerbread ROM for the Bionic, I know the ICS ROMS still are alpha/beta and have things that don't work. The only ROM I've found for the Bionic is Eclipse 3.0. My wife's phone continues to lock up at random and I've seen a Liquid Smooth Gingerbread ROM on their site listed under Motrola Droid, is this the Bionic? If anyone knows of any other stable ROMS for the Bionic I would greatly appreciate it, thank you.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

The most stable Rom out there right now is the stock .232 ics leak. Don't let the word leak fool you. It is fully featured and runs better than any gb rom I been on. Data is more stable too. Only issue is the bloatware that comes with it, but relatively small price for such a big upgrade. I'd recommend abandoning gb and moving on to ics.


----------



## HasNoClue (Jul 31, 2012)

envizion said:


> The most stable Rom out there right now is the stock .232 ics leak. Don't let the word leak fool you. It is fully featured and runs better than any gb rom I been on. Data is more stable too. Only issue is the bloatware that comes with it, but relatively small price for such a big upgrade. I'd recommend abandoning gb and moving on to ics.


Thank you, do you know if the camera and everything works with the .232 and is there a link for it somewhere that I don't see?


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

HasNoClue said:


> Thank you, do you know if the camera and everything works with the .232 and is there a link for it somewhere that I don't see?


Everything works, because this is not a ROM, in the traditional sense. It is a motorola update, albeit a testing version and not an official release.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

here is the sticky with all the info u need to get onto the ics leak and how to revert back to .905 when the official update is ready. one caution, don't update to the .235 ics leak as it prevents you from going back to .905 for future updates. the stable update you want to go to is .232 and yes everything works on it.

link


----------

